# Wish Me Luck



## Medical Skeleton (Dec 7, 2004)

Looking for luck for the next two weeks.

12/7- Final Test
         CPR/AED skill
         Bleeding/Shock skill
         Long Bond Splinting skill

12/9- Patient Accessment-Med skill
         BVM skill
         Spine/Supine skill

12/13- Emergency Childbirth skill
          Patient Acessment-Trauma skill

12/16- CA State Fire Marshall Exam


Plus working the other 5 days that I am not in class


----------



## kyleybug (Dec 7, 2004)

Good luck to ya it sounds like you will need it!  :blink:


----------



## EMTstudent (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow -

Good luck!!!  You'll do great!


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 7, 2004)

They let you do all those on different days?  Damn!  In NY we had to do all of the skills on one day (took forever) and then the written exam within two weeks.

For ALS it was basic skills on Saturday, ALS skills two weeks later, written 10 days later.

Good luck - just remembe to relax, and that they're not out to get you - even though it feels that way!     :unsure:


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Dec 7 2004, 06:21 AM
> * They let you do all those on different days?  Damn!  In NY we had to do all of the skills on one day (took forever) and then the written exam within two weeks. *


 Best of luck!

We had all our skills test on the last Thursday and our written test the following Wednesday, I believe.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 8, 2004)

Good Luck!

The National Registry test in my region of Michigan is administered over two consecutive days for Paramedics, and one day for Basics.


----------



## KJemt (Dec 8, 2004)

*GOODLUCK!!!!   

~*Kay*~*


----------



## Medical Skeleton (Dec 15, 2004)

:lol: Passed all of my skills tests. YAAAAAAAAA! :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 15, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 15, 2004)

YAY!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 15, 2004)

Awesome!  Great job!!


----------



## KJemt (Dec 15, 2004)

Good job!!!!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Dec 15, 2004)

did you personally fund the coffee conglomerate???? I didn't see much time for sleep in there

oh yeah... congrats


----------



## Medical Skeleton (Dec 15, 2004)

One last test (CA State Fire Marshall).  100 Q's. 70 is passing.  The test is geared towards FF and half my class hasn't taken a fire science class (including me).

Question:
Is it good for new EMTs to go out drinking after they pass their class?

Don't worry-I hand keys over even after one drink.  Good habit.


----------



## lindsayn2 (Dec 16, 2004)

See, nothing to stress about!! You knew you could do it.  But if it is anything like my boards, we took the written and practicals the same day.  We knew that day if we pass/fail the practicals and then the written was graded and the result was mailed to us in about 2 weeks.  Good luck on that part also!!! Im sure if you did not have a problem with your practicals you will be just fine.     GOOD JOB MY FELLOW EMS PAL!!


----------



## EMTstudent (Dec 16, 2004)

GREAT JOB ON THE SKILLS TESTS!!!


GOOD LUCK ON THE REST!


----------



## Medical Skeleton (Dec 16, 2004)

Now to wait the 6-8 weeks for the Great State Of California to send me my results...at least my teacher had part of the paperwork filled out for National Registry.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm late, but congrats!


----------

